# Audio system in Ford Foсus 2 (European) beginning



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi.
Has begun audiosystem building on components Hybrid-Audio. Your remarks and councils are welcomed.
System Details
*donor* Ford Focus 2 (2008)

*HU*: Carrozzeria ODR D2x

*Audio the processor*: Carrozeria ODR P50

*Amp on midbass*: 2-channel ESB RA72100 
*Amp on midrange*: 2-channel ESB RA 72040
*Amp on tweeter*: 2-channel ESB RA 72040
*Amp on sub*: 2-channel Carrozzeria ODR A2x
*midbass*: Hybrid Audio Legatia L6
*midrange*: Hybrid Audio L3
*tweeter*: hybrid Audio L1 pro

*Sub*: Peerles XXLS`10 
*Interconnects*: Van Den Hul - C5Bay / D-300 III Hybrid
*Speaker Cable*: Inakustik Premium Flat 2.5
*Power Cable*: DAXX 4AWG
*Distributor / fuse *: Daxx


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

Now the car salon is completely drawn by material Alcantara, podiums (volumes) for L3 and L1 pro are made. 
Woofer will play the closed box in volume of 10 cubic litres.
Podiums-spheres will be sheathed also alcantara.


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

very nice equipment
i wish carrozeria was available in the us


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Would love to have that setup. Should sound amazing!


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

perfecxionx said:


> very nice equipment
> i wish carrozeria was available in the us


At us in Russia the complete set carrozzeria is on sale now and there are only 2000 dollars. The complete set structure can be looked here Ïðîäàì ODR RS-D2X+RS-C100X. + óñèëèòåëè + ODR ÷åéíäæåð + DVD ÷åéíäæåð. - Ôîðóìû íà Áëþçìîáèëå
In USA Carrozzeria is on sale under brand Premier unless not so?

As a spare variant of acoustics the complete set from Audio Development acts:
midbass - AD MM6
midrange - AD MM4
tweeter - AD T100R


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

The midbass will be fixed in the rotary sphere tightly connected with volume of the closed box. It will allow to change then a direction of radiation of a loudspeaker in small limits.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

wait are you doing this install in the winter there? thats hardcore! i thought i was the only nut to install in the cold!  

looks like you have some nice gear too!


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

*lucas569* 
In advance I apologise for the English, I translate from Russian through special services. At us in Russia it is now not so cold . Tools all are and Ford perfectly understands, as the children's designer.

Earlier there was a placing variant subwoofer on a luggage carrier cover, but in view of change of sights at installation of audio of system in the car this variant and remained to lie in garage.


----------



## danielp (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow. I have never seen that done before..
I have a 06 Focus...i want to see how you work on the doors.


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

danielp said:


> Wow. I have never seen that done before..
> I have a 06 Focus...i want to see how you work on the doors.


To look as the door acts in film or to see as at doors the closed box for a loudspeaker becomes?
Ford without doors 

The panel of devices is fitted alcantara


----------



## Kadyroff (Mar 31, 2009)

the car without doors - thats freakin awesome. 

I'm afraid I have to do same with my car - at least on the passenger side as I couldnt run speaker cable in the door. With driver's side it was ok. But man, this idea is so scaring me ((((


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

*Kadyroff*

There is not present that terrible. The door acts in film very easily, but it is better if there will be thus an assistant. I still should drill doors and forward racks a conic drill for installation of acoustic wires. After removal and installation of a door backlashes between panels are not broken 8)


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

xemul said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Damn it's insane build brother!! :D
> ...


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

xemul said:


> At us in Russia the complete set carrozzeria is on sale now and there are only 2000 dollars. The complete set structure can be looked here Ïðîäàì ODR RS-D2X+RS-C100X. + óñèëèòåëè + ODR ÷åéíäæåð + DVD ÷åéíäæåð. - Ôîðóìû íà Áëþçìîáèëå
> In USA Carrozzeria is on sale under brand Premier unless not so?
> 
> As a spare variant of acoustics the complete set from Audio Development acts:
> ...


yes, pioneer is available in the US, but the US market must be different because the styling and functions of carrozzeria units is much better


also, thats the first time ive ever seen a subwoofer mounted on a trunk hatch:thumbsup: awesome


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

*Mixagolf1*
Украина привет!!!

*perfecxionx*
I can lay out photos of interiors ODR D2x, ODR D7II, processor P50 if it is necessary for comparison. Strange I did not think that Pioneer for the different markets the difference only in radio tuners because of a step of national adjustment will change a stuffing of the technics, usually.


----------



## storm (Jul 21, 2006)

xemul said:


> Now the car salon is completely drawn by material Alcantara, podiums (volumes) for L3 and L1 pro are made.
> Woofer will play the closed box in volume of 10 cubic litres.
> Podiums-spheres will be sheathed also alcantara.


Those pods are exactly what I'm building for my pillars! I'm watching this space to see how you will be fitting them in  Keep them coming!


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

*storm*
Already soon I will put balls on pillars.


----------



## storm (Jul 21, 2006)

xemul said:


> *storm*
> Already soon I will put balls on pillars.


Well, we shall see who gets to put the balls in first  I will post mine next week once completed. 

Is the pod for the L3 sealed? If yes, do you foresee any problems with the tiny volume?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Are you going to be able to rotate the balls at all for the mids and highs like you are for the midbass?


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

*storm*
o.k. 
The volume of sphere for L3 makes 600ml, but the loudspeaker will play also under pillars volume through passive acoustic loading.

*niebur3*
Yes, spheres too will allow some freedom in a horizontal and vertical axis for definitive adjustment of an orientation.


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

As at ODR RS-D2x a radio range Japanese an aesthetics of regular HU Ford that also would be desirable to keep the decision to divide ODR RS-D2x was accepted and to carry in different places a body and panel HU. The panel will be established in a framework on a ceiling, and the body will be inserted in a regular radio tape recorder from which own CD transport is removed.
From regular HU linear exits are deduced and through adapter RCA - Ip-bus connection to ODR RS-D2x will be organised. So that it will be possible to listen to radio in the European range using mode AUX.
Yesterday checked possibility of work D2x in the divided condition. All has been made temporarily on wires. The result all works.
The following step is introduction of body D2x in a regular HU.



From D2x the mechanism of opening of the forward panel is removed.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Any build pics of the tweeter and mid-range pods??


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

*win1*
At first the matrix was made.


Then from polyester pitch two hemispheres were glued. Then them stuck together among themselves and pasted a ring from aluminium for loudspeaker installation.


Then the surface was deduced polyester, was ground and became covered by a first coat of filling roughness.


----------



## yuralans (Jan 31, 2010)

Interesting install, waiting for the continuation!

Москва, привет! =)
интересный инстал! 
не у Михаила(DMG) из Подольска случайно шарики делал?


----------



## jonz80 (Jun 30, 2008)

great work!


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

yuralans said:


> Interesting install, waiting for the continuation!
> 
> Москва, привет! =)
> интересный инстал!
> не у Михаила(DMG) из Подольска случайно шарики делал?


Привет! Да работа его Михаила Д.


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Any photos of a sub box? Is it done yet?
I'm choosing options to install ML2500 sub in my Golf V. Will go different way, but i like what you're doing.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

Can you share some tips on how to cover a sphere in Alcantara? I have spherical enclosures as well and I can't seem to figure out how to upholster them without creases.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice build on the pods


----------



## dvc (Mar 28, 2009)

privet moskvi4 
very nice install, like the panel relocation, later i will post what i did to my lexus oem stereo.


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

*dbiegel*
Spheres I will become covered alcantara with sewing use. As a result the sphere will be covered by a decorative line (seams) as a ball for tennis.

*dvc*
Латвии привет!!!
Very much it would be desirable to see that you have made with OEM HU, we look forward.


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

Small advancement forward.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

The computers 'english translations' make me laugh  Very nice work on the istall though. Is the sub enclosure finished yet? I would like to see more photos of it.


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

*sinister-kustoms*
Sub that had to be fixed on the boot-lid won't be fixed, because the conception was changed.peerlees 10` has been bought and will be recessed into the spare wheel. I hope to make new installations and get a lot of photos after my holiday.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Crazy and great!!!  fantastic work and enthusiasm


----------



## raulgz (Dec 29, 2009)

> The midbass will be fixed in the rotary sphere tightly connected with volume of the closed box. It will allow to change then a direction of radiation of a loudspeaker in small limits.


Very good idea to rotate the woofers, waiting some photos of this!


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

Manufacturing rotary midbass approaches end.


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

Some steps forward.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow! This is turning out really well! I really like the ability to adjust axis angle, but also wonder about its stability? Great work!


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

New photo door


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

*Win1*
Pod for tweeter and the mid range are connected by a hollow bolt.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey thanks that's very helpful thanks


----------



## micfre (Dec 4, 2009)

This is beautiful work xemul.

I might take the same approach for my project (I also have L1v2 and L3 drivers). What is the diameter of each pod? As I have very poor fabrication skills, I would like to find something roughly equivalent that I can modify.

Thanks!


----------



## steelbreeze (Sep 2, 2014)

/necro thread

Awesome install, any more pics? I also have a Mk2 Focus. I would not have the stomach to remove the whole dash and doors!! That's so hardcore!!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

I also wanted to incorporate motorization to the mid and tweet pod, BUT, I cant see the point doing this....whencorrect drivers angleis determined you woin't need to reaim drivers ever....so the whole thing is pretty pointless, exept for WOW factor....

i wanted to done this with step motors and controlers, and preset on procesor would be in relation to preset with drivers step motors/position of the drivers.....but again only good for bonus points in EMMA judging.....


----------

